# Los ingresos de facebook



## fernandob (Feb 3, 2012)

http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/facebook-desnuda-debutar-empresa-cotiza-bolsa-131828988.html

aca tenemos una pagina de noticias, ya que facebook quire ingresar en la bolsa. 
y por si el enlace no es posible en un futuro pegare una parte (cortito y marco una frase)  .

*La red social debe su prosperidad a una expansión constante de sus usuarios, lo cual convierte a la página en un vehículo atractivo para la publicidad, de la cual proviene la mayor parte de sus ingresos.*
*Facebook terminó el año con 845 millones de usuarios, 39% más que los 608 millones que tenía al finalizar 2010. Es alucinante ver cómo los usuarios dan a conocer sus intereses y preferencias. En los últimos tres meses del año, la página registró un promedio diario de 2.700 millones de "me gusta" y comentarios.*
*Facebook se ha convertido en una adicción, hasta el punto de que la mitad de su audiencia —483 millones de usuarios— entran a la página diariamente.*
*Sus ingresos totales decepcionaron a algunos lectores cuidadosos de los documentos. Un motivo: la compañía genera ingresos de 4,39 dólares por usuario. "Es una cifra sorprendentemente baja", dijo el economista Tim Loughran, estudiosos de las OPI. los ingresos de Google, de 38.000 millones de dólares, equivalen a 30 dólares por usuario.*
*"Facebook debe encontrar la manera de obtener más ingresos de sus usuarios", dijo Loughran.*

algo que siempre nso preguntamos es "como nos saca dinero " esta empresa o cuaqlquier otra, nos sentimso felices de pensar que NO  nos saca el dinero, no , no les pagamos nosotros, ni a facebook ni a google ni a nadie.
a ti o a mi no nos cobran.
pero , como es que "hacen" dinero gracias a nosotros ¿¿?
uno pensaria que si no me cobran , pues que no me importa.
que hagan lo que quieran ......... mientras a mi me den esto gratis.
pero.....
es tan asi ??? 

podria decir yo cuando el Doctor me da un remedio de muestra gratis que no me cobro nada , yo me beneficie, pero si ese remedio es experimental?? , me esta usando de conejillo .
o si ese remedio me crea dependencia , me esta enganchando y atando .

uno puede ser tan ingenuo para usar algo  que no te cobran nada mientras el que te lo da se hace millonario y tu  no quieres saber como ni por que * ni como te afecta ??* .   

estas cosillas que vienen montadas de la internet y son empresas que de buenas a primeras no fabrican nada de lo que estamos acostumbrados (no hacen martillos, ni TV , ni colchones, ni autos ) se hacen multi-recontra millonarias en muy poco tiempo .
y paralelamente vemos como en la actualidad los gobiernos empujan hacia un interes real en controlar mas a la pobalcion, esta ley sopa, pero antes todo el plan y cuentito de "el terrorismo derribo las torrees gemelas"  que no solo dio lugar a la invasion de un pais por el petroleo, ese fue un punto , tambien dio lugar a que EEUU y otros paises promuevan leyes con el titulo de anti-terrorismo para controlar a la gente preventivamente.
a su vez, y antes de la internet ya estabamos bastante "boluditos " con la TV , cosa que hace 50 años no era tan asi.
pero con el uso de TVs mas grandes y lindos, cable de 100 canales , eso aumento muchisimo:
como nos conectamos y anestesiamos nuestro coco.

internet y la computadora es muy distinto a la TV , ustedes lo saben.
se puede enviar y recibir datos a alta velocidad, te pueden espiar, te pueden controlar.
si, yo veo a los chicos como se la pasan horas y horas por dia absortos en juegos, o en paginas de boludeo o chateando con los amigos con los que estuvieron toda la mañana.

en fin, me estoy yendo un poco con este prologo , pero :

*"encontrar formas de sacar dinero por cada usuario "*

algo asi es el objetivo de estas empresas miltimillonarias y .........alguno duda que tendrian problemas en obtener datos, venderlos usarlos ??
alguien tiene idea ?? 
cada pais es distinto, hay paises que estan mas y otros menso desarrollados ,que tienen una u otra politica.
Cuantas cosas inmorales, o antieticas o que uno considera mal NO SON ILEGALES , por dar un ejemplo muy comun :
la iglesia de Dios, esos brasileros que estan en todos lados engañando a la gente , aca en Argentina estan en corrientes casi medrano por dar un lugar, lo que hacen es estafar, pero , es un tema que no esta legislado, asi que no hay ley que diga nada...... y .. que se puede decir de manipular a la gente , ?? de publicidad engañosa, o de utilizar informacion privada.
lo que hacen en facebook y otras es estarse mandando cartas todos los dias ABIERTAS .

ya en el ocio nomas, lo que vos consideras TU ESPACIO en facebook y te meten publicidad.
pero , hay mas.
cuando estes acostumbrado a ese espacio , y te metan "algo mas" , que haras ?? renunciar ?? 
a ese espacio que consideras tuyo, (`pero no lo es, jodete por engañarte) , a ese nombre que tienen todos tus amigos de contacto , y que usas para comunicarte todos lso dias.

es indudable que estamos en el inicio, y no tenemso mucha idea de lo que planean, solo que somos el ganado, al que le tienen que sacar dinero sin que se den cuenta..........no importa mucho como , el tema es que no sea ilegal, o que no se den cuenta.






A LOS MODERADORES :  iba a ponerlo en sala de charla, pero vi el foro de "actualidad tecnologica y es justo esto: loq ue la tecnologia actual nos hace , o nos da .... ( o nos saca ) , quien sabe , no ??


----------



## Gerson strauss (Feb 3, 2012)

Si no fuese por la publicidad, entonces Facebook ni foros de electronica podrian existir. Asi funcionan las cosas!.

Saludos.


----------



## djwash (Feb 3, 2012)

Es una cuestion de educacion, no solo en el uso de las redes sociales, el internet, la vida, estaba viendo eso del chico que le saco el auto a la madre y mato a dos personas, eso es una completa falta de educacion, no es solo una travesura, es digamos comun que un menor ande en auto o en moto sin registro, tambien es comun ver a chicos y chicas de 15 años tomando, fumando, entre otras cosas aunque el fumar no es tan peligroso a corto plazo como lo es que un menor conduzca o beba alcohol o se drogue, creo que marca una actitud o tendencia a hacer estupideces, en la escuela siempre te enseñan que es malo fumar y no solo nos dicen sino nos dan razones medicas y que se yo porque es malo para la salud, nadie tiene una real necesidad de fumar al principio solo esa necesidad de ser mas no se que que les pasara por la cabeza, la misma razon por la que toman, le roban el auto a los padres y andan como locos, creo que todo empieza en casa, no solo los padres deben enseñar que esta bien y que esta mal sino a saber elegir en la vida, tomar una decision por uno mismo y no por que la sociedad te arrastre al pozo.

Tenes razon fernandob de como es la gente, pero si no fueran asi seria como el paraiso (si es que existe) y eso es muy dificil. Que Facebook siga haciendo dinero a su manera, yo lo uso para hablar con  mis amigos, compartir fotos y videos, cuando me moleste algo de esa red social directamente no la uso mas, pasare por la casa de mis amigos gritandoles "Me gusta"!!! jaja lastima que algunos no podran dejar esa "adiccion" que no los deja crecer...


----------



## fernandob (Feb 3, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> , en la escuela siempre te enseñan que es malo ..


 
es un poco relativo, en la escuela la maestra te dice (te enseña) una cosa , pero en la misma escuela el clan de compañeros adolescentes que esta en plan de rebeldia te enseñan (educan) de otra manera.
ojala la cosa fuese tan simple.
podria serlo si uno como padre viviese en una isla desierta sin la influecia de otros (en este caso millones de personas) .
la cossa no es tan simple ni manejable.
es mas, si un padre se pone en demasiado insistente queda como autoritario y menos bola te dan los hijos, sos un mal padre.

un tema dificil.

solo quiero marcar que , como ya dije a veces la cosa no es tan simple y la comodidad de creer que la cosa es gratios y sencilla nos puede llevar a equivocarnos.





djwash dijo:


> creo que marca una actitud o tendencia a hacer estupideces,...


 
estas en lo cirto en todo , pero hay cosas que son inevitables y es bueno, los hijos se revelan , eso ha ayudado a salir de una epoca muy rigida donde el padre daba latigazos al hijo , pero es dificil encontrar el equilibrio, y el ser humano es inevitablemente impredecible e inmanejable.





djwash dijo:


> estaba viendo eso del chico que le saco el auto a la madre y mato a dos personas, ...


 
en este tema doy gracias de no ser parte de el .
lo unico que trate de decirles a mis hijas (que ni bola me dieron ) fue que lo unifique con el tema cromagnon *y les señale el pibe que un minuto antes se bajo del auto al notar el peligro.*
es muy comun  que un chico (y grandes tambien ) sigan en la joda, y no analicen el riesgo , o que si lo analizan lo desprecien , total "no pasa nada" o sino uno piensa "no soy maricon " , o tambien  "quiero estar con esta persona.
pero es una politica errada.
en la naturaleza si se pesa el miedo y se evita el riesgo innecesario.
en muchisimos accidentes hay gente que elige analizar la situacion y tomar las medidas prudentes ...........y viven.

es parte de lo que muchas veeces dije:
el mas inteligente es el que sabe aprender de las experiencias de lso demas ademas de las propias.





djwash dijo:


> . Que Facebook siga haciendo dinero a su manera, yo lo uso para hablar con mis amigos, compartir fotos y videos, cuando me moleste algo de esa red social directamente no la uso mas, pasare por la casa de mis amigos gritandoles "Me gusta"!!! jaja lastima que algunos no podran dejar esa "adiccion" que no los deja crecer...


 
exacto, muchos no podran , otros no se daran cuenta.


has mencionado a el tema de fumar, yo alguna vez pite un cigarrillo, no mas de un paquete en toda mi vida.
pero tengo algo claro:
una adiccion en la que caen millones es cosa de cuidado. (pucho , drogas, alcohol , juego ... y hay mas) .
podre probarlo una vez y sentir que "no es nada" , que "eso no me pega" .
no importa.
por mas que me guste o no me guste ese cigarrillo de lo que sea, tabaco , coca o lo que sea.
por mas que me guste o no me guste, por mas que lo vea inofensivo.
si se que crea adiccion y que millones han caido deduzco con mi razon que NO ES INOFENSIVO Y QUE HAY ALGO OCULTO QUE NO PERCIBO.
asi que le tengo cuidado y mucho, cuidado y respeto.
seguramente muchisima gente habra pensado lo mismo :
"que es inofensivo"
o que " lo dejo cuando quiero" .

no es asi .

es esa cosa oculta , que parece no existir la que hay que temer.


----------

